# DG 26" BMX Cruiser



## frampton (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi,

I am interested in buying a DG 26" Frame, Fork or complete bike. Anyone have one for sale?

Thanks


----------



## macr0w (Jun 18, 2012)

I bet you are interested in buying one.


----------



## frampton (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes Sir,

That is the reason for my post.


----------



## macr0w (Jun 19, 2012)

I know it is. 

I was just saying that because a 26" DG is like one of the holiest grails in all of bmx collecting. 

I wish I had one too.

If I did I sure as hell wouldn't sell it. :lol:


----------



## frampton (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, you are right. It would be a tough one to get rid of. It's a long shot for sure but what the heck.


----------



## frampton (Oct 18, 2012)

*26" dg*

I'm still looking for a 26" DG.

Thanks


----------



## frampton (Dec 22, 2012)

Vulcan or Looptail will work.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

My buddy has one with OG paint and all original parts... I think he wanted $9000.00 ...It is yellow!!!


----------



## frampton (Jan 11, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> My buddy has one with OG paint and all original parts... I think he wanted $9000.00 ...It is yellow!!!




Have your buddy contact me and send me some pictures.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry... I was to late.... It is sold.


----------



## frampton (Mar 21, 2013)

DG anyone?


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Want to buy a really rare 26" Nomura? .... It was Wade Nomura race bike.


----------



## pierkegaarcy (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a complete 1979 DG Rooster for sale, which I restored in 2008. Anyone interested?


----------



## John sanferrare (Dec 1, 2018)

frampton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in buying a DG 26" Frame, Fork or complete bike. Anyone have one for sale?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Robertk (Dec 11, 2018)

I've got a 26" 3 Bar DG Green Duck frame and fork. LMK via PM if interested.


----------



## John sanferrare (Dec 19, 2018)

I have one if you are serious


----------



## frampton (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you. I bought a complete Looptail about 5 years ago. I posted my want ad in 2012.


----------

